# Eating Cigarette Butts



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I mentioned that Skippy eats cigarette butts in another post of mine. Thank You Maltese Jane for pointing out the obvious. I never knew that there was nicotine in the butts. i just did some searching on the web and came across this.


_Eating Cigarettes Unhealthy for Pets


While secondhand smoke can adversely impact a pet's health, so can swallowing a cigarette.
Tobacco products can be fatal to dogs, cats and birds if ingested, according to Jill Richardson. DVM, of the ASPGA Animal Poison Control Center.
"It's more common of a dog than a cat to eat cigarettes, bul amazingly, pet birds often chew on them, too," she said.
Signs of nicotine poisoning car develop within 15 to 45 minutes and include excitation, salivation, panting, vomiting and diarrhea, Dr. Richardson said. Signs of advanced stage nicotine poisoning include muscle weakness, twitching, depression, collapse, coma, increased heart rate and cardiac arrest. Death can result from respiratory paralysis.
For households with smokers, Richardson recommends keeping cigarettes, cigars, nicotine patches and nicotine gum out of pets' reach. She also suggests emptying ashtrays frequently because butts contain about 25 percent of the total nicotine content of a cigarette._


Skippy is my first dog and there is so much I don't know. But this explains a lot. He does show excitation often. I can't tell you how many times people have commented that he is very hyper. He also poops a lot, sometimes 4 times a day. Now I hope the vet can tell me what to do as far as making him stop. He's probably addicted to them.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

poor guy! oh well that is what owning a puppy is about learning and becoming a better mommy. He'll be fine don't worry yourself


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I mentioned that Skippy eats cigarette butts in another post of mine. Thank You Maltese Jane for pointing out the obvious. I never knew that there was nicotine in the butts. i just did some searching on the web and came across this.
> 
> 
> _Eating Cigarettes Unhealthy for Pets
> ...




Where does he get his cigarette butts? Are they yours or do people just throw them around your house or yard? There is a way to make him stop! Make sure there's no butts around for him to eat. If there on the ground, pick them up. If there in a ash tray keep it out of his reach. Simple solution...good luck!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually it's not that simple. They are not mine. When we go for walks I realized that there are literally about 10 butts or more per block. We don't have sidewalks here just streets. So i'm sure much of those butts are being thrown out of car windows.There is no way I will pick up what someone else smoked. I usually try to block it with my foot or pull up his head and move him away. But remember he's small and his face is close to the ground so more often than not he sees it before I do. I'm going to have to start taking him to the dog park where there are less of them around. But I have to drive a ways to get there.I don't believe in letting a dog stay in a yard and get his excercise there. Dogs need to walk so we usually walk 30 minutes 2 x a day. I never noticed them before getting a dog, guess I didn't have to. My daughter is so upset about this that she wrote a story for her school newspaper. Smokers have to be more responsible with their garbage. We frown upon littering on the streets, wouldn't throw garbage out of car windows , yet no one thinks twice about flicking a cigarette out on the street.











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Actually it's not that simple. They are not mine. When we go for walks I realized that there are literally about 10 butts or more per block. We don't have sidewalks here just streets. So i'm sure much of those butts are being thrown out of car windows.There is no way I will pick up what someone else smoked. I usually try to block it with my foot or pull up his head and move him away. But remember he's small and his face is close to the ground so more often than not he sees it before I do. I'm going to have to start taking him to the dog park where there are less of them around. But I have to drive a ways to get there.I don't believe in letting a dog stay in a yard and get his excercise there. Dogs need to walk so we usually walk 30 minutes 2 x a day. I never noticed them before getting a dog, guess I didn't have to. My daughter is so upset about this that she wrote a story for her school newspaper. Smokers have to be more responsible with their garbage. We frown upon littering on the streets, wouldn't throw garbage out of car windows , yet no one thinks twice about flicking a cigarette out on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Amanda Maltese are small dogs. They don't need as much exercise as big dogs. So don't think it is a MUST. If he can get fresh air in your yard and do it's business there it's fine. I NEVER go on walks with Alex. He not even goes out much in the yard (once a day for about 5 - 10 minutes) and he is fine. He gets his exercise by running around in the house. His weight is steady at around 5.8 lbs. He was 9 years old May 26th. Now if you want to go on walks for yourself and take him with you, a solution would be to put him in a stroller.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> Amanda Maltese are small dogs. They don't need as much exercise as big dogs. So don't think it is a MUST. If he can get fresh air in your yard and do it's business there it's fine. I NEVER go on walks with Alex. He not even goes out much in the yard (once a day for about 5 - 10 minutes) and he is fine. He gets his exercise by running around in the house. His weight is steady at around 5.8 lbs. He was 9 years old May 26th. Now if you want to go on walks for yourself and take him with you, a solution would be to put him in a stroller.[/B]


I know that maltese don't require as much excercise but I do notice a difference in Skippy when he walks more. He's less aggressive and less hyper. My vet recommended long walks for him to tire him out. He really loves going to the dog park. But with my crazy schedule I can't get there often. I can't wait for the Summer. I get Summer's off from work so I'll really try to do more with him and work on some training. I've decided to not take him on any walks for a few weeks to wean him off the cigarettes







..Oh My Gosh, How terrible that sounds. So for now he'll just have to go in the yard to get some fresh air and I'll take him to the park when I can.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I agree about walks doing them good for the excess energy that they have....Our vet told me that...He said that even though they are small they really do need the exercise and that the running around in the yard was excited exercise and the walking was the calm exercise and that there is a difference.

I also never thought about the filters of the cigarettes, I a,ways knew that the tobacco was bad but just never considered the filter!! Now I know also although Pacino doesn't pick up stuff on a brisk walk and he loves his walks!!

Marie & (Can we go now for a walk, Mommy?) Pacino


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I also let Nemo in the yard to run around. We don't go for walks, cause I have three boys and It's hard to find the time in between all the sports and just plain housework, and OMG the wash I can't!! I must do 4 loads a day







by the time Sunday comes around , I don't want to walk I just want to sleep...(LOL)

Andrea~


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> Yes, I agree about walks doing them good for the excess energy that they have....Our vet told me that...He said that even though they are small they really do need the exercise and that the running around in the yard was excited exercise and the walking was the calm exercise and that there is a difference.
> 
> I also never thought about the filters of the cigarettes, I a,ways knew that the tobacco was bad but just never considered the filter!! Now I know also although Pacino doesn't pick up stuff on a brisk walk and he loves his walks!!
> 
> Marie & (Can we go now for a walk, Mommy?) Pacino[/B]


Yes Marie, you're right about the difference in excercise. Thanks for explaining it. You mention brisk walking. Maybe if I walk quicker or even run/jog he won't be able to pick up as much. I really need to get in shape if I'm going to walk briskly though. My half hour walks were tiring me out but I was proud of myself for actually doing it.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198865
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our furbabies are so small that a brisk walk for them is a just a fast walk for us!! Dogs can only think of one thing at a time, they are not like humans...so if he is walking fast he doesn't think of anything but walking! Try it and try not to stop. 

When I take Pacino out I let him walk around my yard first to go to the bathroom so that when we are ready to walk that's all we do is walk. It has been very good for his behavior.
Pacino is like a child...If I don't take him for at least one walk a day he deliberately gets into things for attention, but when I walk him he behaves!! Don't let your little one get the chance to pick up them nasty cigarettes, keep him walking.
Good luck!

Marie & (I got into everything today because it rained and Mommy wouldn't take me out!) Pacino


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Skippy is just like Pacino, he also gets into things more when he doesn't walk. He didn't get out at all yesterday since it poured. Maybe I'll try the brisk walk later! Thanks sp much Marie and Pacino











"Pacino is like a child...If I don't take him for at least one walk a day he deliberately gets into things for attention, but when I walk him he behaves!! Don't let your little one get the chance to pick up them nasty cigarettes, keep him walking.
Good luck!"


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I also let Nemo in the yard to run around. We don't go for walks, cause I have three boys and It's hard to find the time in between all the sports and just plain housework, and OMG the wash I can't!! I must do 4 loads a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you










Maybe for us it's different. We work from home. Alex does not need walks to keep him from doing mischief. If he is the mood to play, we play with him. When you are at work all day, the dog probably is sleeping. So when you get home, he needs some kind of exercise. It's not that Alex does not like to go on walks. It's just I don't like to go because he will catch fleas and most of the time it's too hot and humid here. When it is hot and humid. he not even likes to stay out in the yard. Sometimes, we still are working outside and if the patio door is open, he will go back inside and lay in the cool air conditioned home and we are sweating.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> QUOTE





> I also let Nemo in the yard to run around. We don't go for walks, cause I have three boys and It's hard to find the time in between all the sports and just plain housework, and OMG the wash I can't!! I must do 4 loads a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you










Maybe for us it's different. We work from home. Alex does not need walks to keep him from doing mischief. If he is the mood to play, we play with him. When you are at work all day, the dog probably is sleeping. So when you get home, he needs some kind of exercise. It's not that Alex does not like to go on walks. It's just I don't like to go because he will catch fleas and most of the time it's too hot and humid here. When it is hot and humid. he not even likes to stay out in the yard. Sometimes, we still are working outside and if the patio door is open, he will go back inside and lay in the cool air conditioned home and we are sweating. [/B][/QUOTE] 








We have had a couple of really hot days here in N.Y. mind you this is the first Summer, Nemo and I have ever had together. The few times I have let him out in the yard I sware after 5 minutes he wants to come in, so I konw he HATES the heat and so do I. He just lays on the tile in the kitchen, which is air-conditioned. I am not worried, with all the running around in the house and out, he is exhausted at the end of the day, so I know this way is fine for US.
Thanks,
Andrea~


----------

